# Fractal Design Define 7 PCGH: Rumors + Vorschläge



## Smartiiboi (6. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

als Liebhaber eher schlichter Designs überlege ich schon seit einiger Zeit, mir das Define 7 von Fractal Design zuzulegen. Jedoch weist auch dieses meiner Meinung nach einige kleine Schwächen auf.
Daher dachte ich mir, ich eröffne diesen Thread, um mal zu diskutieren was in der hoffentlichen kommenden PCGH-Version des Cases noch verbessert werden sollte.
Interessant wäre natürlich auch zu sammeln, was bereits bekannt ist, ob und wann das Case kommt etc.

Ich fange mal mit Verbessungsvorschlägen an:
- Upgrade der beiden USB 2.0-Eingänge auf mindestens USB 3.0
- Rückkehr zu den HiFi-Füßen der Vorgänger

Was fällt Euch noch ein?
Viele Grüße.


----------



## HardlineAMD (7. Juni 2020)

Die dünnen Seitenwände vom R5 kotzen mich an. Drück ich dagegen, sieht man da ein gewisses Spiel. Ein 5,25" Laufwerk sollte möglich sein. Die 3,5" Schübe sollten vernünftig vibrationsfrei designt werden.
Generell wünsche ich mir eine bessere Verarbeitung. 
Ich liebe mein R5, aber die Verarbeitung ist teilweise eine Katastrophe.


----------

